# Met some wildlife this morning



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

I took my goats out for breakfast this morning. We climbed some hills nearby and I read my book while they munched. After a while my dog made a little "woof" and I looked up and saw 2 doe mule deer checking my goats out, from 20 ft away. They were really curious about the goats, and vice versa. The dog's sound spooked the deer a little so they trotted past, very close, looked at me and then bounced away and disappeared. Then on the way back I heard the distinct sound of a rattlesnake coming from a mesquite tree I had walked past. It was just a quick little "BZZZZT". Looking behind me I saw a blacktail rattler that Apache had stepped over. After I made sure he hadn't been bit, I went and checked out the snake. He (she?) was medium size, greenish yellow, with fat cheeks. Very pretty. If Apache had stepped on it he may have gotten bit, and the snake would have been really mad. But he wasn't mad, and Apache was ok. The goats are oblivious to snakes and will walk right over them. Then I called my dog close, reached in and dragged the snake out of the bush with my walking stick, and made sure she saw it as I told her "NO! NO! DON'T MESS WITH THESE THINGS!!!!!" Hopefully she got the message. My last dog got bit by a rattlesnake, and it was a miserable experience for him.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

My daughter lost a dog to a rattle snake a couple years ago just right up Neff's canyon. The place is crawling with hikers and snakes. It's a wonder more people don't get hurt.


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

Wild...Glad all were safe!

This summer, my 16 yo boy was on Staff at Camp Browning's High Adventure Camp (BSA). I think the drought may be a factor but they saw and had to dispose of several Rattle Snakes this year. They actually spotted a Cougar in camp this year as well. 

TOU


----------

